# travel trailer tv antenna



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any input for poor tv reception. My camper is 3 years old and the tv reception is pretty week. Has anyone ever up graded their antenna?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Do you have the bat wing style and the boost button ? I get weak signals unless the boost is on.


----------



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a Winegard and I don't see a boost button on the antenna. Where else would this be at?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The boost button isn't on the antenna. There should be a 12V receptacle near the place your TV is intended to sit. On the receptacle plate, there will be a small push button. It needs to be "on" to be in the boost mode.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

It may be a non amplified type antenna. Winegard makes both amplified and non amplified antennas. Generally speaking the amplified system is much better. Upgrading is pretty simple. Does require 12volts to operate. You can purchase an entire system for about $180.oo. Takes about an hour and a half to install.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Go to K-Mart or Wally World and get a $30 Antenna Amplifier that plugs into 110v. (if you have 110v power. If not, well, nevermind) I was amazed at the difference it made. I use a pair of rabbit ears instead of the bat wing style antenna that came with the rig. Maybe since my motorhome is somewhat "where it's gonna be" for a spell I'll break down and buy a real antenna. Til then, the rabbit ears work great for me.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

single shot said:


> Does anyone have any input for poor tv reception. My camper is 3 years old and the tv reception is pretty week. Has anyone ever up graded their antenna?


Has it ever worked any better? You could be using some bad coax cable, buy a new one, does your TV work hooked to another antenna?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Easy to test your coax cable with an ohm meter.
Disconnect both ends and check for continuety between the core wire and the shielding. Should be no continuety or infinite resistance. If there is continuety than your cable is shorted. Step two if the cable shows no short jump the core wire to the shielding with an alligator clip or something simular. Now check for continuety again at the opposite end. You should have zero resistance. If test two fails you have an open somewhere in the cable.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

glockman55 said:


> Has it ever worked any better?


Good thing to know. It is very possible that the reception is poor in the area and the TV will need all the help it can get. Like, if you are down in the valley or surrounded by very tall trees.


----------

